# DemiJohns



## nephilim (Jan 20, 2014)

Does anyone have any? Have you brewed any good spirits with them?

I am due to pick up 4 of them for free (no bungs or airlock bungs - but thats not an issue as they're cheap). Just wondering what sort of brews I could make with them as my home brewing is usually limited to buckets and such like.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

I've got a 5 gal. glass one. Paid $25 bucks for it a lot of years ago. Never have used it for making wine. I have the 5 gal. buckets with the spigots at the bottom. I have yet to be successful at making any wine. I have read all kinds of literature on it, have a kit, etc. 
One thing I don't have is the smaller carboys. They are needed everytime you "rack". 
I also have a beer making kit I got about 6 yrs ago. I'm afraid of messing it up, so I havent done anything with it.
What kind of fruit are you going to use? Have you made wine before?


----------



## Coppertop (Dec 20, 2013)

BagLady

I have made a lot of wine, can I be of any help? 

One thing I see in your post is that you think you need smaller carboys when you rack. I had 4 buckets with the spigots, would bottle two batches, rinse the bucket, rack the two full buckets into the empty ones, rinse the now empty ones, and start two more batches in those. I didn't use anything else for containers. As far as the beer goes, I did use a carboy for some batches- but only because my buckets were full of wine. 

What did your wine taste like? weak? Yeasty? 

I would like to help if I can


----------

